# Holy cow of the day....



## mark handler (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Sifu (Oct 29, 2018)

Seems odd to put that bottle filler so close to the water closet!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 29, 2018)

Wow, Is this where all ADA bathrooms are headed in the near future? 

Does the on demand water heater meet the ADA clearances, pipe wraps?

Has the Fire Department life safety items been installed?


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 29, 2018)

TP exceeds reach range


----------



## Yikes (Oct 30, 2018)

I think I'd seen this pic before, taken somewhere outside the USA?


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 31, 2018)

Door >4'?


----------



## mark handler (Oct 31, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> Door >4'?


six feet


----------



## JPohling (Oct 31, 2018)

The bathroom looks like a hospital in Japan.  The door looks photochopped unless thats the largest closer I have ever seen


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 31, 2018)

You noted the Toto too eh? (smiling)


----------



## my250r11 (Nov 2, 2018)

With all those buttons and gadgets i'd be scared and just wait till i got home.


----------

